# CHICKAMAUGA-GA-BABY FEMALE-"CHIEF"#6312815



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

chief 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12279561
Medium Baby Female Dog Pet ID: 6312815











Walker County Animal Control 
Chickamauga, GA 
706-375-2100 

Well....Chief certainly isn't a good name for a baby girl!!!!!!!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

What a sweet heart, she wants out!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she looks gorgeous.







Is that a blue eye or just reflection? Anyone know more about her?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

She sure doesn't look very "babyish" in the pic.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe petfinder has certain guidelines you must follow...under a certain age is called a baby. 

In my opinion...anything up to a year should definitely be labeled a baby....

anyway...this is a HORRIBLE shelter...and this sweet girl...has very little chance...

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/georgia...top-the-madness

I have heard horrors.........


http://www1.romenews-tribune.com/soundoff/blog/791/


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Please click the button to read the ENTIRE petition...you will be horrified.....


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: myamomPlease click the button to read the ENTIRE petition...you will be horrified.....


I read most of the petition and believe someone had quite a blast making up those stories. The petition expired this february.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I read most of the petition and believe someone had quite a blast making up those stories.


I believe there have been county commission meetings where the conditions at this animal control have been discussed, and also recorded testimony from past employee. Have they cleaned up their act? no idea...

Even if half of the stories are true, this pup should be considered extremely urgent and needs rescue/adoption asap.


----------



## gtigger719 (Feb 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am with Madonna, I can help with boarding and or vet bills.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump

(thank you Madonna and Skyizzy for your very kind offers!!)


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Of course she could have a place here to keep her safe. We expect one next week and would only need help with boarding and crossposting.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

PF listing removed....?


----------

